
"Why I will never pursue cheating again" post taken down - timf
https://twitter.com/#!/ipeirotis/status/93501322040582144
======
wturner
The problem are a lack of cultural and social codes that honestly confront the
demarcation between utility and perception in the real world.Everyone who's
ever done anything meaningful understands the psychology of bending rules and
riding the wave of peoples subjective assumptions, but confronting these kinds
of things in a responsible way is still kind of taboo; unless you're a flat
out (machiavellian) brat. Those people simply don't give a shit either way :)

I loved reading how the author has come to the conclusion that the best action
is to simply make assignments where cheating is pointless. Sad his blog got
taken down.

cached

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:zlciYW0...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:zlciYW0MwtIJ:behind-
the-enemy-lines.blogspot.com/2011/07/why-i-will-never-pursue-cheating-
again.html+Why+i+will+never+persue+cheating+again&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=safari&source=www.google.com)

~~~
timf
Also, HN discussion of the post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2774254>

------
itg
Who would issue a C&D in this case?

~~~
timf
Someone asked him that on Twitter: "let me guess, one of the plagiarists
claiming copyright infringement of their answers?"

He replies: "You will laugh but yes. Claiming 'violation of privacy' and
misappropriation of content generated with specific intent."

